# Please rescue me...



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

...from this morass.
I've searched this forum, Googled for an answer and wandered through Youtube, all to no avail.
I have an insatiable desire to inlay an oval of non standard dimensions using an inlay kit. 
So, a template needs to be made.
For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to determine the offsets needed to construct said template in order to yield a 4.5" x 6.5" oval and corresponding cavity. 
Somebody, somewhere must understand this arcane alchemy and can explain it in small, simple words for me....PLEASE.
I would be eternally grateful and will sing your praises to one and all.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Found these

If you're into Sketchop https://help.sketchup.com/pl/article/3000084

And here is a long-winded video showing step-by-step





I did a Google sketch - how to draw an oval - lots of hits.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gene,

If you are using an inlay kit, you don't have to figure any offsets. All you need is a master the exact size and shape of the piece you are in laying. You use that without the bushing to make the template for the inlay socket. You pop the bushing on and route out the pocket. The bushing will take care of all the math.

Basically all it is doing is offsetting for the width of the router bit.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Gene
Watch this utube it the way I have done it ( the guys a little goofy) but you will get the idea


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> ...from this morass.
> I've searched this forum, Googled for an answer and wandered through Youtube, all to no avail.
> I have an insatiable desire to inlay an oval of non standard dimensions using an inlay kit.
> So, a template needs to be made.
> ...


go talk to Kieth about the oval if there are any questions...

and here are your offsets...

...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gene Howe said:


> ...from this morass.
> I've searched this forum, Googled for an answer and wandered through Youtube, all to no avail.
> I have an insatiable desire to inlay an oval of non standard dimensions using an inlay kit.
> So, a template needs to be made.
> ...


Gene if I am working from a template I do it like Doug (kp91) does it but if I am cutting an oval out I use an oval cutting jig I made.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gene, Microsoft Word has an Art feature that automatically draws circles, ovals, squares and rectangles. Make a document with small margins and draw an oval the size you want, print it and transfer the image to the template material. Cut it out, sand out the edges and you have it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene wants the offset....



Gene Howe said:


> ...from this morass.
> I've searched this forum, Googled for an answer and wandered through Youtube, all to no avail.
> I have an insatiable desire to inlay an oval of non standard dimensions using an inlay kit.
> So, a template needs to be made.
> ...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I've always used a "mat" cutter to create patterns for ovals. They can be found at craft supply or picture frame shops. Cheap & simple without all of the math.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

"Mat cutters" available at craft shops (for picture frames) is what I've always used for oval patterns. Easy & no math. The cutter & a piece of poster board is all you need.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
ALL of your suggestions are very helpful. 
I knew I could count on you guys.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry, I missed the point, can't see to read very well this week.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Gene if I am working from a template I do it like Doug (kp91) does it but if I am cutting an oval out I use an oval cutting jig I made.


Don that is an interesting looking jig, How does it work? Is it just for the inlay or for both the inlay and the inlay inset?
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The depth of the pocket could be controlled to great accuracy using a router plane. The Veritas has several types of blades, including several that will produce a very flat bottom on a very shallow cut. It also has a kit (not shown) to help with cutting long or curved shapes for fines, stems and such. They also have mini planes that might be useful. I've only used these for dados and rabbets, but the flatness and precise depth of cut are great. Pix below:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's the picture of the inlay kit for the Veritas plane. It has double cutters so you can cut the width you want and the plane allows you to control depth quite precisely. Then you go back over the dual cuts and clear out the material to the depth you want.


----------

